# I don't know how to make my pigeon fly



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello, 

I am from South Korea, and I adopted a white pigeon last week. So he must be about 5~6 weeks old. Though I have been growing him by myself for only a week, he is pretty tamed that he climbs onto my finger or my shoulder when I stretch my hand into the box where I put his nest. 

However, there are still a few things that I am pretty concerning of. Following are the thoo questions that I would like to ask to some others who are experienced in growing pigeons as pets. 

1. When he was firstly arrived in my house, he squeaked a little bit when I tried to touch him with my fingers. I thought that is because he was pretty scared or being pretty careful of his new environment and me as his new owner. That squeaking stopped, fortunately, after 1~2 nights, so then he started climbing to my hand, eating feeds that I give him with my hand, and patting on my fingers with his beak. 

However, since the last night, he started squeaking again, and even overnights. Being loud when I am to go to bed isn't a big issue, but the thing is that that makes me worried if he is ill. So I come down towards his place to soothe him, but he doesn't stop squeaking. Still, he doesn't seem to reject me giving my hand to feed him or to let him jump onto my finger; however, I am still pretty concerned if he has any problem. 

2. He is already 5~6 weeks old. As far as I know, he is old enough to learn how to fly. I believe that his feathers are grown enough to enable him to fly, but he doesn't seem to like flying. I never put anything upon his nest to let him come out whenever he wants -- if he would, my room could be messed around, but I could clean it up anyway -- but he NEVER comes out from the box even when I am not at home, unless I put him on the floor to let him roam around. But he isn't pretty active. 

But he can actually fly but only a little bit. When I release him in the air, he moves his wing to hang in the air for a few seconds, and then he heads to his nest. I never saw him flying longer than 5~10 seconds when I release him in the air. 

So my question is this: how to make my pigeon want to fly more?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is still very young. He will fly soon, when he is ready. Give him time.
As far as the squeaking, he was probably hungry and wanted to be fed. Does he eat completely on his own?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi, yes he does, but I think he still wants to rely on someone who can feed him. He picks grains from his own bowl by himself, but he often squeaks as if he wants me to feed him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes it takes them a while to get the hang of it. Most will usually still feed them at the end of the day, just in case they haven't eaten enough. It will take a for him to eat enough on his own. A good thing to top him off with at the end of the day is frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm water. Never use a microwave as that can make very hot pockets inside the peas which would burn his crop.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you for your advice. But about the flying thing, do you believe that he will autonomously start flying without being taught or any training? In the wildlife, most feral pigeons are taught how to fly by their parents.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He will learn by himself. he will soon start to exercise his wings, and then will eventually learn to fly. In the wild the parents don't teach them. They just try to encourage them to leave the nest. Flying comes natural to them.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for your advice. But about the flying thing, do you believe that he will autonomously start flying without being taught or any training? In the wildlife, *most feral pigeons are taught how to fly by their parents.*


 As Jay3 said, the pigeon will learn flying by itself;it is programmed in them by instinct.

Just a few points I would like to add : Congrats on your new pigeon! It is very young and you have 'imprinted' yourself on him/her : ie. it will see you as the sole provider of food & security. This sort of pigeon should not be released in the wild as their natural survival instincts have not been developed fully.

The 'squeaking' is probably due to hunger, it should reduce over time.

Try to have clean water available for it.

Give it some time to 'adjust & grow up' it will leave the cage on its own.

I also wanted to point out, that if you are keeping the pigeon indoors all the time, please try to give it some sunlight. 

Sunlight is beneficial for them in many different ways; production of vitamin D, calcium balance being some of them.

Wish you Good Luck with your new pigeon


----------

